# Prayers for fallen LEO in Florence, SC .



## Builder Bob (Oct 4, 2018)

A sad and tragic event has occurred in our community where a search warrant being served escalated to an Active Shooter situation with Seven Law enforcement officers shot with one passing away. Please just say a prayer and give a LEO support today.


----------



## my250r11 (Oct 4, 2018)

Prayers!


----------



## JCraver (Oct 4, 2018)

This is a bad deal.  Prayers are sent.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 4, 2018)

:double post:


----------



## jpranch (Oct 4, 2018)

My Lord... My heart breaks for the family of the one killed and for the families of the wounded. We truly live in a crazy world.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 4, 2018)

Truly a very sad and tragic event.........what is happening to us? 

Thoughts and prayers for all involved.


----------



## Ace20 (Oct 5, 2018)

Saying prayers for them.


----------

